# BFN



## RACHEL L (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know really sad news   me and DH had a   this morning!  Had lots of tears, but now pulling myself together.  We will have one more attempt at FET, as we have 3 good frosties left.  Still no sign of  !

I hope some of you had good news today!

lots of love

Rxx


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((Rachel))))))))))))))))))))) I am SO sorry, hon!!


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Rachel

Sorry to hear your news



C


----------



## RACHEL L (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks girls for your messages, FF really does help, when you're feeling    , people are so supportive!

Rxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

rachel 

soooo sorry hunny...nice 2 hear ur not giving up, look 2 the future  

  love lisa xxxx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Rachel

So sorry to hear about your BFN  

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear the  But glad to know you are giving it another shot!


----------



## 2545helen (May 26, 2005)

Hello Rachel

I know how you feel, I also got a BFN today.  Glad you are giving it another go you are lucky having your frosties. 

We are going to give it another go aswell.
Love Helen

XXX


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Aww Rachel, hunny. Look after yourself, take a bit of time to pick yourself up so you are ready for the next round of this horrible business. One of those frosties is your little miracle, waiting their turn.


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Rachel and Helen - really sorry to hear your news    

Hope all goes well for both of you on your next go.

WRx


----------



## beeble (Dec 28, 2005)

Poor you, that is so bad. 

Please don't give up.

xxx


----------

